# "Neues" Angelboot - Tipps



## Carphunter81 (9. Oktober 2015)

Hallo Zusammen,

habe gestern mit einem Freund ein "neues" Gebrauchtboot für den Bodensee gekauft.
Mayland Fisherman 16
Länge: 5m, Breite: 2m
Motor: Honda 40PS








Über den Winter haben wir Zeit um es nach unseren Vorstellungen umzubauen.
Benutzt werden soll es hauptsächlich am Bodensee zum Schleppen auf Hecht, Seeforelle, ... vorauss. mit Ruten u. Sideplaner.
Des Weiteren zum Barsch- u. Felchenangeln (mit Hegene) und evtl. etwas Vertikal auf Zander.

Es sind bereits 6 Rutenhalter am Bug montiert, welche ich dort als sehr sinnvoll erachte.
Denke es kommen noch zwei zusätzliche Rutenhalter an die Seite, da wir bei uns mit max. 8 Ruten schleppen dürfen.
Ggf. werden noch ein o. zwei Downrigger später dazu kommen.

Nun habe ich jedoch noch einige Fragen und würde mich über Eure Hilfe sehr freuen.
SuFu war leider sehr unübersichtlich.

- Echolot ist aktuell ein Lowrance X70 verbaut. Wie schätzt Ihr das ein? Ist es noch brauchbar.
  Vor Karpfenangeln haben wir zwei portable X-125, wo wir problemlos eines auf dem Boot verbauen könnten.
  Macht das Sinn? Ist das 125er besser als das 70er, oder schenken die sich nicht viel?

- Rutenlagerung auf dem Boot
  Würden die Ruten (vorauss. 8 Schleppruten und 4 leichte Ruten für Barsch und Felchen) gerne immer
  auf dem Boot in der Kajüte belassen. Einfach auf die Sitzbänke möchte ich nicht, da ich gerne den wenigen Platz
  sinnvoll nutzen würde. Kajütendach ist zu kurz. Somit möchte ich die Ruten gerne an die Bootswand hängen.
  Als Ruten zum Schleppen kommen vermutlich Rhino Trolling-/Downriggerruten zum Einsatz, welche sicherlich einen
  Griffdurchmesser von ca. 40mm haben.
  Ins Auge gefasst habe ich bisher die 6fach Rutenhalter von Berkley, bin jedoch unsicher, ob diese auch für größere
  Griffdurchmesser geeignet sind. Weiß jmd von Euch, ob das auch noch in die Rutenhalter passt?
  Oder hättet Ihr sonstige Tipps, wie wir die Ruten am besten lagern könnten?

- Habt Ihr sonstige Tipps?
  Was hat sich beim Bootsaufbau bewährt? Welches Gimmick habt Ihr bei Euch, was Ihr nicht mehr missen möchtet?
  Sei es etwas fürs leibliche Wohl (Kühlmöglichkeiten für Lebensmittel, Aufbewahrung, Getränkehalter, ...), Köderaufbewahrung, 
  Kescher, ...
  Bin für jeglichen Tipp dankbar.

Schon mal vielen Dank im Voraus
Claus


----------



## Carphunter81 (11. Oktober 2015)

*AW: "Neues" Angelboot - Tipps*

Keiner Tipps?


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (11. Oktober 2015)

*AW: "Neues" Angelboot - Tipps*

Zar kein Tipp, aber ne Frage:



> Benutzt werden soll es hauptsächlich am Bodensee zum Schleppen auf Hecht, Seeforelle, ... vorauss. mit Ruten u. Sideplaner.



Bodenseezulassung ist vorhanden?


----------



## Carphunter81 (11. Oktober 2015)

*AW: "Neues" Angelboot - Tipps*

Ja, Bodenseezulassung ist vorhanden


----------



## gründler (11. Oktober 2015)

*AW: "Neues" Angelboot - Tipps*

Die Berkley Tube Halter haben 40mm oder 42mm frag mich jetzt nicht genau aber so ähnlich.

Bin zu einer Schlosserei und habe mir 50mm V2A Edelstahl hochpoliert rohr abfall gehohlt und V2A flacheisen reste.
Das ganze zu nen 4er halter zusammengeschweißt und gut ist gewesen. 

Aus Spaß habe ich nen 75cm LKW Horn verbaut also wenn man sich bei Nebel zu kollegen anschleicht und mal ordentlich hupt fallen die meist vom Boot ^^  


#h


----------



## Carphunter81 (11. Oktober 2015)

*AW: "Neues" Angelboot - Tipps*

Hallo,

danke für den Tipp.
Meinte jedoch die folgenden Rutenhalter


----------



## gründler (11. Oktober 2015)

*AW: "Neues" Angelboot - Tipps*

Ach so...

Da könntest du mit manchen Ruten probs.kriegen.Macht aber nix dann baust du sie so an das du die blanks darin kurz nach dem Griff einklemmst,so kenne ich das wenn der Griff sebst nicht passt.

#h


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (11. Oktober 2015)

*AW: "Neues" Angelboot - Tipps*

Ich zitier mich mal selbst, vielleicht is ja was für dich dabei



Keine_Ahnung schrieb:


> Meinte vermutlich die:
> 
> https://www.mybait.de/springfield-3er-rutenhalter-mit-spanngurt
> 
> ...


----------



## Carphunter81 (12. Oktober 2015)

*AW: "Neues" Angelboot - Tipps*

Schon mal vielen Dank für die bisherigen Tipps.

Sonst noch jemand Infos?

Gruß
Claus


----------



## Carphunter81 (14. Oktober 2015)

*AW: "Neues" Angelboot - Tipps*

?????


----------



## Stoney0066 (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: "Neues" Angelboot - Tipps*

Die Rutenhalter sind nicht dafür gebaut, den Griff da reinzubringen, da wird nur der Blank reingehängt. Die passen -richtig genutzt- für alle Ruten.

Es gibt z.B. auch sowas:

https://www.24trade.de/2-osculati-p...-2-oder-4-angeln-inkl-befestigungsset/a-8328/

oder sowas:

https://www.mybait.de/springfield-3er-rutenhalter-mit-spanngurt

Ich werde mir wahrscheinlich eine Mischung aus dem Ersten (Form) und dem Zweiten (Gummizug) selber bauen. Kann man sich schön aus Holz bauen, schön lackieren und die auflageflächen mit Teppich oder Filz auslegen dass nichts passiert.

Ansonsten wie schon vorher beschrieben mit Rohren, das bin ich auch grad am überlegen...


----------



## gründler (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: "Neues" Angelboot - Tipps*

Mit bißchen geschick alles selbst herzustellen.

Rohr V2A poliert,V2A Rundeisen,V2A Flacheisen (verzinktes flacheisen geht auch),Flex,Schweißgerät.


----------



## Carphunter81 (21. Oktober 2015)

*AW: "Neues" Angelboot - Tipps*

Schon mal DAnke für die bisherigen Infos.

Sonst noch jmd. Vorschläge?


----------



## Carphunter81 (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: "Neues" Angelboot - Tipps*

up...


----------

